# two Bears left, Longhunter and Banshee



## bownarrow (Oct 1, 2009)

transmission went out on my truck, need to sell: 

Original Dan Quillian Bamboo Longhunter,serial #169, 64", 66#. $250.00

Bear Kodiak Hunter,60",55#,green,KHO1776. $200.00

Bear Kodiak,60",40#,beautiful wood,2CG142. $400.00

Black Creek Banshee,56",40#. $300.00

Hoyt M-1 Carbon foam limbs, long, 40#. $200.00

thanks













<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="8814671">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_buynowCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">
<img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1">
</form>


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 1, 2009)

all prices are plus shipping


----------



## dutchman (Oct 1, 2009)

Do you have a photo of the 55# Kodiak? I would be interested in seeing it.


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll try to post one when I get home tonite, headed out to work right now---it's in great shape


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 1, 2009)

Joel, sorry to hear that about the transmission.  I can give mine a tune up and get it ready to take it to Missouri if we need to.  It has a camper shell which is nice too.  Hope everything works out ok for you.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 1, 2009)

Joel, if the black creek is the one I have at my house right now, it is 56". Believe you might have made a typo.


----------



## LanceColeman (Oct 1, 2009)

Joel,

Put those hoyt Limbs over on tradtalk and they'll get scooped up fast at that price.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 1, 2009)

That Kodiak is a '64...and it is in beautiful shape.  Well worth $400.

Joel

Is the 55# a Kodiak or a Kodiak Hunter?  Serial number does not sound right for a Kodiak.


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 1, 2009)

Barry, thanks for pointing that out, it is 56". Jack thanks for the info about the bows and the tip about the limbs---where is tradtalk ?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 1, 2009)

Somebody loan me $250 for that Bamboo Longhunter.


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 1, 2009)

yep, hate to sell that one the most. That bow was Dan's most successful design and really started the RD trend in longbows. His son DD still shoots that bow and has done very well in tournaments and on game with it---it's a deadly accurate and very forgiving bow to shoot, although this one is too heavy for my arthritis-ridden joints


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 1, 2009)

Jack, you are correct, that 55# is a Kodiak Hunter


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 1, 2009)

HookedN21 said:


> Somebody loan me $250 for that Bamboo Longhunter.



You won't regret it!  go ahead and Jump, 
I love mine and won't be letting it go. Just shoots so natural.


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 2, 2009)

looks like the Quillian may be going, fella coming to look at it


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 5, 2009)

looks like i need to find something different to sell. would have bet there'd a been some folks interested in some of these


----------



## dutchman (Oct 5, 2009)

bownarrow said:


> looks like i need to find something different to sell. would have bet there'd a been some folks interested in some of these



I'm just waiting on a photo or two...


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 5, 2009)

Lance, thanks for the tip about Tradtalk, I totally missed that you had posted that, got your post mixed up with Jack's.

Hope to be home long enough next few days to get some pics taken and posted, tween truck troubles and family matters haven't had much time to myself lately


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 11, 2009)

pics added finally


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 14, 2009)

Quillian is back on the market, too much bow for the first fella


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 15, 2009)

TTT, K-mags and Kudu sold, Longhunter may be pending


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 21, 2009)

Longhunter sold


----------



## #13 (Oct 22, 2009)

If the Quillian is still up for sale PM me.


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 25, 2009)

Pics of Banshee, 56', 40#


----------



## bownarrow (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## bownarrow (Oct 28, 2009)

Banshee is spoken for


----------

